# Diamond State BBQ Championship



## hawgheaven (Oct 15, 2007)

Anyone in the DE, PA, NJ, MD area, I just found this... an actual BBQ comp in Delaware... Whodduh thunk! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.doverdowns.com/dining/diamond-state-bbq/

Anyone interested?


----------



## alemaster (Oct 15, 2007)

81 teams so far . Look for us Team Smokin Gun . Alemaster


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a li'l bump... I think this would be a great place to meet some fellow SMF folk!


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay, well maybe not...


----------



## squeezy (Oct 16, 2007)

Love to go but alas ... I must take my sister to Detroit on Saturday.


----------



## smokin' joe (Oct 16, 2007)

I am going to try to get to Dover on saturday Hawg.  Let me know if you are going and I will pack up some maple for ya.  Its on the infield at the monster mile is that correct?


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, I am planning on going... and yup, it is in the infield at the Monster. I'm not sure exactly what time, but I'm thinking around 10 AM or so. What time are you thinking?


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh, and thanks a million for the wood!!!


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Phil, I saw this advertised last year but forgot about it this year. Sounds like it's pretty big! BTW, for everyone in the mid-atlantic region, here's a link to our own mid-atlantic bbq association.
http://www.mabbqa.com/main.html
In 2008 they will be sponsoring a second annual BBQ Convention & Trade Show in the Northeast for April 10 - 12th 2008 at the Lancaster Host Resort. Next year I will start posting info as the time gets closer. On their web site they list local comps...


----------



## wilson (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Phil,
thanks for the heads up. But my ribs still suck. As soon as I can get a handle on them I may start to compete. I hope to pick up some good "rib tips" here.....no pun intened.... oh heck, I did intend the pun! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (Rib Tips get it Rib Tips..... That's a joke son. Look at me when I'm talkin to ya boy)
I always wanted to enter the New Holland Comp, becasue it's only about 1/2 hour away.
Good luck and post some Q-view if you get the chance.

Thank you Shellbelc for the heads up about the BBQ Convention & Trade Show next year, I will definatly attend that!


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm thinking this might be an opportunity for some of us in PA, NJ, DE, MD, NY to plan a get together...maybe Saturday find some place we can meet and set up camp and do some q'in, then Sunday go to the BBQ Show...Just a thought, but I will definitely be attending next year.  Then stop along the way for some good Dutchie treats and vittles.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 16, 2007)

Wilson, I plan to go as an observer, not a competitor... at least this year. I ain't ready for competition just yet, but hope to pick up some ideas/pointers at this comp.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 16, 2007)

Very Cool!!!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds like a plan to me... Great idea!


----------



## squeezy (Oct 17, 2007)

Have ya seen ... I mean, have ya seen the widder hen boy? Have ya seen her is what I'm saying ... pay attention!


----------



## wilson (Oct 17, 2007)

"This is a dog, not a chicken. Chicken's don't look like dogs. Who told you this was a chicken, son? Nice boy, but doesn't listen to a thing you say. You got a bum steer, son.


----------



## smokin' joe (Oct 17, 2007)

I was thinking 10 or 11am on sat Hawg.  I work friday night 7p-7a so depending on how the night goes I may or may not make it down to dover.  Either way i will get the wood to ya.  It will be a few more months before its properly seasoned and its not going anywhere so we have some time in the event I cant make it on saturday.  I will keep you posted. 

 I also have a nice saw for sale in the classified section of the forum in case anyone is interested.  I will post pics of the saw later today if anyone is interested.


----------



## squeezy (Oct 17, 2007)

Ya don't understand son, dogs, chickens, bum steers! Not what Im talking about boy! Ya see i'm lookin' for your mama, the widder hen!
How are ya gonna understand shootin' off your mouth like that ... pin your ears back boy 'n pay attention ... I say listen up boy!
Well say somethin' !


----------



## wilson (Oct 18, 2007)

Lookit here son, I say son, did ya see that hawk after those hens? He scared 'em! That Rhode Island Red turned white. Then blue. Rhode Island. Red, white, and blue. That's a joke, son. A flag waver. You're built too low. The fast ones go over your head. Ya got a hole in your glove. I keep pitchin' 'em and you keep missin' 'em. Ya gotta keep your eye on the ball. Eye. Ball. I almost had a gag, son. Joke, that is.


----------



## squeezy (Oct 18, 2007)

One of my favorite characters for sure! You memorize all that or do you have some great reference material?


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

So... is he gonna be at the comp this weekend... ?


----------



## thadius65 (Oct 18, 2007)

"Well, barbeque my hamhocks!"

LOL  -- Foghorn Rules!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So, I have a year to practice before Dover 2008!  That may not be enough time!   Maybe we should have PA representation -- PA Pork Pullers or something...

Ted


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 19, 2007)

So, who is going tomorrow and what time? It would be great to meet ya'!!


----------

